# Starting a club for introverted/SA people



## Georgije (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello all, i am new here. I found this site on Google and thought this might be a good place to get some advice. 

In my town (Ljubljana in Slovenia) we are starting a club for introverted/SA people and a couple of us have been meeting regularly for the last month. But we are having some trouble figuring out which kind of activities we should use to improve our social skills.

So far the best thing we came up with was writing common conversation topics on pieces of paper, picking them randomly and trying to have meaningful dialogues or group conversations about it. Another idea we had was that everybody could make 5-minute presentations about topics important to them and presenting them in front of the group. But that idea hasn't taken off yet because we're all a bit too nervous to do presentations 

By the way this is not a support group, there are no psychologists involved, it's supposed to be more like a social gathering of like-minded people. But all too often we descend into awkward silences when nobody has anything to say, we are hoping to fix this 

So, does anybody have any experience in making such a club work, or can anybody recommend some good exercises for us? Thanks


----------

